# 2013 Bianchi Vertigo



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

2013 Bianchi Vertigo C2C Endurance Bikes Let You & Your Dollars Ride Farther - Bike Rumor

My LBS that sold me my Infinito gave me the heads up about this. Sounded like a lower priced carbon bike build for a comfortable ride like the Infinito. Sounds promising. Anyone know anything else about this?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the head-up, Lhorn.
I know nothing more, but I guess I'ts meant to slot in between the Infinito and the Al Impulso.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Interesting bike, but what's up with the name?

Vertigo? Really?


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Interesting bike, but what's up with the name?
> 
> Vertigo? Really?


just don't climb with it.


----------

